# Greenies?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What is everyone's opinion on Greenies? I remember a while back they had a problem with digestibility and intestinal blockage, but I looked at a couple of (independent) websites and they all say this has been rectified. 

I keep saying I'm going to start brushing the kids' teeth but I do well for a week and then forget for three months. . . Rocky won't chew on chew toys and Cash swallows rawhide whole. Are Greenies ok to help keep their teeth clean?


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

They still scare me --- the dogs chew them and the pieces are broken off are too large. When I dive into her mouth to retrieve the pieces have to count my fingers


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am all set with them 
they still scare me too.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I won't use them since all that has been said about them, for I don't want to take the risk.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I won't use them either.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Emoore
> Are Greenies ok to help keep their teeth clean?


I would say no. When they first came out I gave them to my dogs, they did LOVE them but they really didn't "chew" on them, they just ate them. They only lasted a couple fo minutes.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have never used greenies, but what about some good raw bones? Not the be all end all, but definately helps


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not sure about Greenies (I've heard of them), but ever since I started feeding Treader raw his teeth have looked better than ever.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I've never tried them because of the problems I heard about. But I do use C.E.T. chews:
http://www.entirelypets.com/treats.html

My local pet food stores carries them, so I just pick them up there. 

Max's acupuncture vet recommended them. They come in different shapes. I found one that my 16-1/2 year old sheltie mix loves and are easy for her to chew. I highly recommend them. She gets one little strip a day and it's made all the difference in the world in her breath.


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to feed them before I knew abut the dangers of Greenies, I won't risk it now. There is a disclaimer on the packages, "...may cause death...". Say what? No thanks.

I use Petzlife Oral Gel and Spray to keep my dogs teeth clean.
http://www.petzlife.com/index.html

It works!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This stuff also works great: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Leba-III-Dental-Spray/302000.aspx

And nix to the greenies. They end up pooping them out in big green pieces.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: SomePup There is a disclaimer on the packages, "...may cause death...". Say what? No thanks.


It says that on my boxing gloves too.









I know what you mean, I'm just being a smart







.

Ok, greenies are out, I'll check into the tooth spray.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bowwowmeow...how long does that bottle last?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Emoore
> ...


YES!!! When Ivy was little I used to give them to her but I don't anymore. She LOVED them, but just like you said they only last a matter of minutes- they get eaten not chewed.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I only gave them once or twice and each time the Goldies barfed them up. I haven't tried Greenies with Myrika. I've been tempted to give them another shot but then I run the barfing scenario through my head.

Maybe the tiny pieces (the ones created for small dogs) would digest better for those that want to use them. I don't know if the pieces would actually get chewed being so small though.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

After reading the ingredients on one of those disgusting things, I don't care what they promise to do, I'd never feed one. 

I agree with Cookie- raw does wonders for keeping my dog's teeth shiny and white.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

OK, so how 'bout chicken/turkey necks? Wings? Legs? Something I can find at the supermarket-- haven't found a butcher yet. Raw, right?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yesterday a friend's dog almost died thanks to a Greenie, no obstruction but a bad case of hemorrhagic diarrhea in a 5 months old Amsataff pup. 

So the formula shouldn't be so rectified as they say.


----------

